# It's ugly, but is this dimmable?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> No mention of dimmable anywhere on the lamps but the salesman insists they are. I'm thinking no, but what do you think?


i'm thinking you should hold your salesman's feet to the fire here.....~CS~


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What the eff? 2,500 whatever currency that is? I hope that's like -$10 USD


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> i'm thinking you should hold your salesman's feet to the fire here.....~CS~


I didn't buy it, supply it or install it. Just got a call through a referral to try and put a dimmer on it. I don't even know where you buy something that fugly around here.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Edrick said:


> What the eff? 2,500 whatever currency that is? I hope that's like -$10 USD


It's about $5000 USD.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> It's about $5000 USD.


When did rape become legal? If someone pays that they need serious counseling


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

W.t.f


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

"Description
This lamp uses only what is necessary to create light: bulbs, wires, connectors. By multiplying these essential elements an opulent chandelier is created. Less and more are united in a single product."


LOL people that buy crap like this need to die.


post 7000.. its probably time to logoff. :brows:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

That is by far the ugliest thing I have ever seen in Canada.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup, it's hideous and not code compliant but is there any chance of dimming those lamps? Thanks.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

SteveO. said:


> Yup, it's hideous and not code compliant but is there any chance of dimming those lamps? Thanks.


The only way I know to dim LED is whats called step dimming. It requires multiple drivers and lots of diodes. Don't think your application fits the bill


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I want to see what the rest of that beast looks like!!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've found piles of scrap wire that were more code compliant than that. I'm gonna come sell them in Canada and make my fortune as a lighting designer.

You could try an LED dimmer, but I think the whole idea behind it is that the output is smoother than a normal PWM dimmer so you don't get a noticeable flicker at the lower range. Unfortunately I don't know if a "non-dimmable" lamp is susceptible to damage from being dimmed, or if it would just put out poor light quality?

-John


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

D-Bo said:


> The only way I know to dim LED is whats called step dimming. It requires multiple drivers and lots of diodes. Don't think your application fits the bill


I don't think so either.



Bbsound said:


> I want to see what the rest of that beast looks like!!


For some reason I didn't take a complete photo of the entire thing but if you click the link in the first post it shows the whole thing, and the site that sells it.



Big John said:


> I've found piles of scrap wire that were more code compliant than that. I'm gonna come sell them in Canada and make my fortune as a lighting designer.
> 
> You could try an LED dimmer, but I think the whole idea behind it is that the output is smoother than a normal PWM dimmer so you don't get a noticeable flicker at the lower range. Unfortunately I don't know if a "non-dimmable" lamp is susceptible to damage from being dimmed, or if it would just put out poor light quality?
> 
> -John


I think unless it's meant to be dimmed, you'll just burn out the driver in the lamp, regardless of the type of dimmer used. I could be wrong though, which is why I was hoping for the advice of the experts around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It looks like a bunch of museums and art galleries are going to burn down too.

Clothes Lamp? Milk Bottle Lamp?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

SteveO. said:


> Looks "fancy" ....


Nothing screams "fancy" like a "muscle clamp" prominently displayed :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> "Description
> This lamp uses only what is necessary to create light: bulbs, wires, connectors. By multiplying these essential elements an opulent chandelier is created. Less and more are united in a single product."
> 
> LOL people that buy crap like this need to die.
> ...


Congrats on 7000 and with one screen name and one avatar.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Put a damn dimmer on that contraption and if it dims charge em a grand.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Put a damn dimmer on that contraption and if it dims charge em a grand.


If it'll work, I might. :whistling2:


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> That is by far the ugliest thing I have ever seen in Canada.


That is most definitely NOT Canadian - neither CSA nor UL would touch that wiring vomit with a 10 foot pole :no:


----------

